

Interesting story about corruption - pennyfiller
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2010/09/05/gps.browder.intv.cnn?hpt=C2

======
ifesdjeen
Unfortunately, that's the pure reality and truth. That's not a single case,
for certain. Such things happen almost every day, whenever government people
get interest in money you make, you're under a high risk of being under a fake
lawsuit, and chances are that you're going to loose everything. There's no
obvious way of changing that, except for the majority of people to raise their
voices and start doing stuff to stop corruption. Minority will be simply
swiped out and no one will ever know about it.

